# Buying a full truckload of pellets...oink



## iceguy4 (Dec 11, 2012)

has anone looked into splitting a full load of pellets? what kind of prices could be had? I have the meens to unload in the albany area and could store then for a short time.  I would thing spring to summer would be the time but i havent looked into it.  thoughts?   BTW I would be getting 6 or 8 tons for myself


----------



## fmsm (Dec 11, 2012)

looked into it a few years ago while in Somerset KY. They WILL sell you a trailer load. I think they wanted $135 per ton x 22 or 24 tons,


----------



## letsblaze (Dec 11, 2012)

fmsm said:


> looked into it a few years ago while in Somerset KY. They WILL sell you a trailer load. I think they wanted $135 per ton x 22 or 24 tons,


Dang, I would snatch a truckload or 3 if I could get sets for that price, I could flip them all day long for $200.00 a ton and have them in my hand for a matter of hours.


----------



## Hoot23 (Dec 11, 2012)

Gonnatry to do it next year with my brother and sister-in-law. Looked into it this past summer. Barefoots for around 250  a ton. 24 ton load


----------



## subsailor (Dec 11, 2012)

Talk to OMV. He recently bought a truckload of Somersets.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 11, 2012)

Before you guys get all wrapped up in this, those prices are FOB the pellet mill. It is tough to make much money on pellets.

Peace

Brad


----------



## subsailor (Dec 11, 2012)

Hoot23 said:


> Gonnatry to do it next year with my brother and sister-in-law. Looked into it this past summer. Barefoots for around 250 a ton. 24 ton load


 
250 a ton for a truckload? That sounds awful high.


----------



## CT Pellet (Dec 11, 2012)

Right now, Somerset is $140/ton. You will then have to get them to where you are,(Upstate NY) which will run you about $2550  for the freight of 23 tons. You will soon learn how thin the margins on a retail ton of pellets is. By the time you are done insuring your load, (Unless you're a gambler) you will be close to, if not over the typical retail price. But it can be done.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 11, 2012)

Per ton its pretty cheap. But as CTPellet said, add shipping/freight charges and its about what you may find them for. 

I looked into Somersets also. But my local Menards has had them at $200 a ton regular price and $175 a ton sale price for 4 yrs now. Just makes sense to keep going there.  

I have thought about a pellet I CANT get locally. Turmans or Hamers. So if Somersets are not available in your area, and thats the pellet you want? It still may make sense?


----------



## kykel (Dec 11, 2012)

iceguy4 said:


> has anone looked into splitting a full load of pellets? what kind of prices could be had? I have the meens to unload in the albany area and could store then for a short time. I would thing spring to summer would be the time but i havent looked into it. thoughts? BTW I would be getting 6 or 8 tons for myself


 


DexterDay said:


> Per ton its pretty cheap. But as CTPellet said, add shipping/freight charges and its about what you may find them for.
> 
> I looked into Somersets also. But my local Menards has had them at $200 a ton regular price and $175 a ton sale price for 4 yrs now. Just makes sense to keep going there.
> 
> I have thought about a pellet I CANT get locally. Turmans or Hamers. So if Somersets are not available in your area, and thats the pellet you want? It still may make sense?


 I get 22 tons of turmans every year and split with 6 neighbors. I payed 251 a ton this year. they are 320 a ton here on the island. I buy through pellets Now .com  Give them a call or check their web site. They are the middleman but well worth it for me.


----------



## kykel (Dec 11, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> $ 251 delivered on the ground with a moffet ?


 OMV  I have to unload with my bobcat but still worth it. Dont know if you saw my pics of the stop and shop truck full of pellets


----------



## ohbix (Dec 11, 2012)

Dex; Hamers 195/ton in Mantua...


----------



## kykel (Dec 11, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> no i didnt see the pic,link? but i agree thats a hell of a deal


----------



## kykel (Dec 11, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Ok i see the pic why a stop and shop truck? lol


 You should of seen all the dejected neighbors when the delivery came in a Budweiser truck  one year and  the doors opened and there were pellets inside.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 11, 2012)

ohbix said:


> Dex; Hamers 195/ton in Mantua...



Problem is, it's about 1.5-2 hrs away and I would want all 3 ton for $190 a ton. But I can only do 2 ton at a time  So now it's 2 trips. Add $100-$120 in fuel. Plus 6 hrs of time?? 

Works out to over $230 a ton (not counting $$ for my time) and 2 hrs per ton (not counting unload and stacking). Still may be worth it? 

Believe me. I sent an email. It's intriguing. But...... I haven't paid over $200 a ton in several years now (total) .


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 12, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Problem is, it's about 1.5-2 hrs away and I would want all 3 ton for $190 a ton. But I can only do 2 ton at a time  So now it's 2 trips. Add $100-$120 in fuel. Plus 6 hrs of time??
> 
> Works out to over $230 a ton (not counting $$ for my time) and 2 hrs per ton (not counting unload and stacking). Still may be worth it?
> 
> Believe me. I sent an email. It's intriguing. But...... I haven't paid over $200 a ton in several years now (total) .


 
My trailer can take three ton...We can work something out!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 12, 2012)

kykel said:


> OMV I have to unload with my bobcat but still worth it. Dont know if you saw my pics of the stop and shop truck full of pellets


 

Your bobcat is rated for 2,000 at 4'?

Eric


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 12, 2012)

In a lot of places if the law catches you unloading on the street or in a residential area the driver can face a hefty fine.  Yes the key is "catches".  You also need a pallet jack for inside the truck.  Most of the time the driver will not help and you have a standard unload time.

Eric


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 12, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> if they dont use a flatbed, they should be the ones required to bring/use a pallet jack, imo


 
Looks to me like they just hired Uncle Fester to push them to the back of the trailer! (Just kidding)


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Dec 12, 2012)

If you order them on a flatbed around here you can get 24 tons per flatbed a box van (because it is heavier) can only do 22 We have to use our own pallet jack none of the trucks come with one


----------



## CT Pellet (Dec 12, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> if they dont use a flatbed, they should be the ones required to bring/use a pallet jack, imo


Except every delivery they do goes to a business that has a loading dock with the exception of this mega "Pea-Pod" wood pellet delivery.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 12, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> My trailer can take three ton...We can work something out!



Ready for a trip to Mantua? Split costs down the middle??


----------



## kenstogie (Dec 12, 2012)

I am in the Albany area, and am always looking to save $$$. Not sure this is feasible but thought I'd throw my name out there.


----------



## Zackdog (Dec 12, 2012)

Been doing it for the last five or six years.  One of the guys has a flatbed and picks them up at the mill.  His fuel and time increases the cost to $180 per ton.  We are lucky and live only 75 miles from Rocky Mountain Pellet Company.

Mark


----------



## iceguy4 (Dec 12, 2012)

kenstogie said:


> I am in the Albany area, and am always looking to save $$$. Not sure this is feasible but thought I'd throw my name out there.


 How many tons would you be interested in?  I can throw a stone and hit Albany airport...where are you located?   I have a machine to unload a flat bed. I'm not careing where these get unloaded as I have a PU too. also I'm thinking for next year .   anyone want in?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 12, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Ready for a trip to Mantua? Split costs down the middle??


 
MD...I don't want the pellets, but if you come here I will split the gas money with you and deliver them to your house!


----------



## kykel (Dec 12, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> i'll take that deal!


 See if you can get him to stack them for you.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 12, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> i'll take that deal!


 
I will be waiting for you on Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 13, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> if they dont use a flatbed, they should be the ones required to bring/use a pallet jack, imo


 
That is not how the trucking companies I have delt with work and I owned a semi for a few years. Most drivers will not touch the freight, it adds a whole new classification to Workman's Comp in Ohio.  If a driver is classified as just a driver and gets hurt moving the freight Workman's Comp can deny the claim.

Eric


----------



## kenstogie (Dec 13, 2012)

iceguy4 said:


> How many tons would you be interested in? I can throw a stone and hit Albany airport...where are you located? I have a machine to unload a flat bed. I'm not careing where these get unloaded as I have a PU too. also I'm thinking for next year . anyone want in?


 That's a good question.  To be honest this is my first year burning pellets. It would depend on the value and how much I use this year at this point I am trying to figure it out.


----------

